# Pregnant rattie, Lansing MI - babies will need homes!



## 18snickers (Sep 4, 2012)

They have yet to be born so I'm not sure how many there will be or what colors. The mother is a dumbo hooded grey and white little girl and the male is black or dark grey dumbo. This was a big surprise so I don't know when exactly to expect them, but she's pretty large so I'm thinking soon. If anyone around the area is looking for babies I'll have some ready in about a month!


----------



## 18snickers (Sep 4, 2012)

She had 9 babies!


----------



## Ashley29 (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww, congrats!  I'm sure you'll have takers.


----------

